

GQ on Social Media: Contempt and Confusion - HistoryInAction
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/201012/viral-me-silicon-valley-social-networking-devin-friedman

======
chunkbot
You could have chosen a better title for this submission. Why editorialize it
with "Contempt and Confusion"?

